# pic request: TTs on porsche wheels



## micquick (Dec 30, 2007)

hi just courious to see if any one has pics of tts on porsche wheels, i wanna see 17s and 18s staggerd 8s and 10s. post tire sizes and adaptor sizes as i have a 225 and am looking into porsche wheels and don't want any fitment issues thanx.


----------



## micquick (Dec 30, 2007)

i have pics to post but don't kno how


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

I got 8s & 11s but dunno how to post pics from my iPad so Ill out some up later


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

found this at google


----------



## micquick (Dec 30, 2007)

8s and 11s r they 18s what size adaptors and tires


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

found this at google[/QUOTE]


I want these. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i love tts on porsche wheels.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

im feeling somewhat generous today so ill share some info and not tell u to " search !! "

heres the offset calculator...

http://www.2x.ca/TT/offset/

my setup: rears poke, fronts tuck, tires have pretty good stretch

8's are ET50 
11's aree ET45

tires are Falken 452's 215 35 18 & 255 35 18

adapters are 25mm all around

btw i have about $3,900 into this set up..


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^Looks great! Pcar wheels are always classic on a lowered TT. You should powdercoat the FMIC black to match the grill.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

my old titty


----------



## micquick (Dec 30, 2007)

how do i post pics


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

my coupe on 18x8.5 and 18x10 turbo twists.... they'll be powdercoated a different colour by spring and the suspension should sit a lot nicer by then too


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

porsche fitment BBS RSGTs (for sale btw).. 18x8 18x10ic:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

trixx, i think your car looks great the way it is. I don't think you need to do anything special to the wheel color. :thumbup:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I've wanted porsche twists for the longest time and then would get them powdercoated black to go with my paint scheme


----------



## yellowtt1.8t (Oct 8, 2008)

something like this


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Minus the black vinyl and stickers that would look good.


----------



## MK3GOLFGUY (Nov 30, 2010)

> Minus the black vinyl and stickers that would look good.


haha x2


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Spacers?*

I'm looking to get 17" Porsche Twists and I'm wondering if I need longer Lug Bolts or Spacers?

Any info?

Are they 5x100 or what bolt pattern are they. The seller says he does not know.

anyone?:beer:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

If they are oem wheels then they will be porsche pattern. (5x130)
If they are replicas they could be any number of things. I've seen them in 5x100, 112, and 130. 
How does he not know? lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTurboNegro said:


> im feeling somewhat generous today so ill share some info and not tell u to " search !! "


I'm not. So......


micquick said:


> how do i post pics


search


M-Power M3 said:


> Minus the black vinyl and stickers that would look good.


 x3


coachvtt said:


> I'm looking to get 17" Porsche Twists and I'm wondering if I need longer Lug Bolts or Spacers?
> 
> Any info?
> 
> ...


search



I hate to be a dick, but people need to use the search. Otherwise the forum will turn to useless threads with topics that have been covered 1000x. Its starting to look like the MKIV section over here lol.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Played are you drunk again? All but Coach's and my post are from the beginning of the year :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Played are you drunk again? All but Coach's and my post are from the beginning of the year :laugh:


F
M
L



bad day of classes lol. But I'm still 100% serious about stupid threads. I need to sell the TT. You guys are all driving me crazy!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

I did the search I need 5x130 to 5x100 adapters.

Played your so smart you move to the front of the class..

Buy yourself a :beer:

this is entertainment for me.

Sell your TT!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

micquick said:


> hi just courious to see if any one has pics of tts on porsche wheels, i wanna see 17s and 18s staggerd 8s and 10s. post tire sizes and adaptor sizes as i have a 225 and am looking into porsche wheels and don't want any fitment issues thanx.


should be lots of TTs on porsche twists. the twists are not a favorite amongst Pcar owners, so many sell them. Personally, I'm not a fan of them on pcars or TTs. but, doesn't matter as many TT owners seem to like them.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

coachvtt said:


> Sell your TT!


Im going to wait another year then sell it for a work truck probably.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Btw- wheels are for sale with adapters...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...taggered-18x8fr-11rr-MAKE-OFFER!#post73024349


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

a now played but updated picture of the TT with black powder coated twists


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> a now played but updated picture of the TT with black powder coated twists


If this picture gets whored anymore it will officially be car porn. Then again as far as TT's go it already is since it's on air :laugh:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

gearheadzTV said:


> Btw- wheels are for sale with adapters...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...taggered-18x8fr-11rr-MAKE-OFFER!#post73024349


I'll give ya $200.00


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

coachvtt said:


> I'll give ya $200.00


For that I may as well give them to you for free... lowest il go is $500 picked up by the end of this weekend...still a steal but it would pay for my new SW w paddles and I wouldn't feel molested.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

coachvtt said:


> I'll give ya $200.00


that's one hell of a lowball dude... the adapters are worth that alone


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> that's one hell of a lowball dude... the adapters are worth that alone


Lowballing. Vortexs favorite pastime


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

trixx said:


> that's one hell of a lowball dude... the adapters are worth that alone





PLAYED TT said:


> Lowballing. Vortexs favorite pastime



Good to see Im not the only one thinking that.....I was actually offered $600 a few months back picked up and I thought that was lowballing...
Any takers? $500 is damn low for these wheels, refinish them for $100 ea. and they will be worth double the total cost.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

trixx said:


> a now played but updated picture of the TT with black powder coated twists


Winner!.. whore or not


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Lots of Porsche wheels near me in mass. Heres 18" http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pts/2604298029.html
17"http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/2608264110.html some twists http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/2604336144.html these are sick http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/pts/2613200786.html some more http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pts/2605444242.html 19" http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/pts/2609840101.html
And the ones I'm buying this week we been trying to meet u but are sceduals are all ways messed up http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pts/2606691121.html enjoy


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Forgot one cheap to http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/pts/2609764789.html:thumbup:


----------

